# Game Thread: Tuesday Oct. 11 Pacers @ Nets



## Pacers Fan

<center>







vs.









*Indiana Pacers (0-0) - New Jersey Nets (0-0)*

*Time*: 7:00 PM
*Venue*: Continental Airlines Center
*TV*: NBA League Pass (Free on Channel 754)
*Radio*: WIBC 1070 (?)










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Freddie Jones | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Scot Pollard

*Key Reserves:*























Sarunas Jasikevicius | Anthony Johnson | Austin Croshere











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Jason Kidd | Vince Carter | Richard Jefferson | Jason Collins | Nenad Krstic

*Key Reserves:*























Jeff McInnis | Scott Padgett | Marc Jackson

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 0-0
Road: 0-0
Overall: 0-0

New Jersey Nets
Home: 0-0
Road: 0-0 
Overall: 0-0*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- No one








- No one


*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Hip Surgery 







- Pain in side 








- Bruised Thigh







- Sprained Ankle

Nets- 










I'm not going to start the guess the score until the regular season starts.


----------



## Gonzo

I think I'll try to watch this game...


----------



## Pacersthebest

Nice thread Pacers Fan!

Too bad already so many (little) injuries.


----------



## MillerTime

I have to work til 9eastern, so i will start watching this game late 2nd quarter or Half-Time. Can't wait to see basketbal again!!


----------



## Pacersthebest

Someone knows how to watch this game if you live in Europe?


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacersthebest said:


> Someone knows how to watch this game if you live in Europe?


If you have a fast enough internet connection, you can listen to pretty much every Pacers game via radio online.

Go here:

http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html


Most games are on WIBC, so click that link and you should be good to go!


----------



## Pacersthebest

StephenJackson said:


> If you have a fast enough internet connection, you can listen to pretty much every Pacers game via radio online.
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html
> 
> 
> Most games are on WIBC, so click that link and you should be good to go!



Oke, thanks for the info.
My 20mbit line is fast enough for it


----------



## MillerTime

StephenJackson said:


> If you have a fast enough internet connection, you can listen to pretty much every Pacers game via radio online.
> 
> Go here:
> 
> http://www.thegamelive.com/basketballnba.html
> 
> 
> Most games are on WIBC, so click that link and you should be good to go!


For regular season feeds, doesn't it cost money ?


----------



## jermaine7fan

How are you guys going to watch the game without tickets? They don't air pre-season games on local TV... or nationally for that matter... and Pacers Fan... you forgot to list Bender as a key reserve... you might change your mind on that decision after the game is over :biggrin:


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> and Pacers Fan... you forgot to list Bender as a key reserve... you might change your mind on that decision after the game is over :biggrin:


I only list the top three players. AJ or Croshere or Saras > Bender


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> I only list the top three players. AJ or Croshere or Saras > Bender


We'll see what the stats show after the game :biggrin: I'll give you Sarunas... but I think Bender will outshine AJ and Cro tonight... we don't have much more debate time left 'Ol buddy... soon we will know facts :biggrin:


----------



## StephenJackson

MillerTime said:


> For regular season feeds, doesn't it cost money ?



I listened to all the games last year for free...


----------



## StephenJackson

Well, I just checked the WIBC site, and it turns out they've changed and you have to league pass or whatever it is to listen live online. My suggestion: try loading the .wmv live broadcast a half an hour before the game and keep it running and then see if it closes out on you. Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky.


UPDATE:

All the Pacers preseason games are free with NBA Audio Pass. So go to the WIBC website, and click where it says: go to NBA Audio Pass. Then click on 'Indiana' and you'll be able to listen to the preseason games for free.


----------



## justasking?

Would anybody know how this game can be seen from Canada? Thanks for any info. :cheers:


----------



## StephenJackson

Unless you have NBA League pass, the nope, you won't be able to watch this game unless you get the local Indiana tv stations.


----------



## rock747

I'm gonna be watching all the games on league pass can't wait! Wish Granger wasn't injured though, I was looking foward to seeing him play.


----------



## Gonzo

This worked for radio last year:

mms://208.149.145.18:8080

EDIT: I think it changes stations during the game, right now it's on some other station.


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> Unless you have NBA League pass, the nope, you won't be able to watch this game unless you get the local Indiana tv stations.


It won't be on local stations either... never is for pre-season...


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> Well, I just checked the WIBC site, and it turns out they've changed and you have to league pass or whatever it is to listen live online. My suggestion: try loading the .wmv live broadcast a half an hour before the game and keep it running and then see if it closes out on you. Who knows, maybe you'll get lucky.
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> All the Pacers preseason games are free with NBA Audio Pass. So go to the WIBC website, and click where it says: go to NBA Audio Pass. Then click on 'Indiana' and you'll be able to listen to the preseason games for free.


Thanks for the tip... here is the link for everyone...
http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html


----------



## Gonzo

Pollard and Tinsely both look a lot faster. Tinsley was running up and down the court extremely well, and Pollard was boxing out great and his defense looks to be improved.

AJ looks as though he's gotten worse; he seems to be holding the ball for too long then taking bad shots (flashes of Travis Best?). 

Unfortunately, I only saw Sjack and Saras get the ball once, and I saw Bender miss a layup.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> Pollard and Tinsely both look a lot faster. Tinsley was running up and down the court extremely well, and Pollard was boxing out great and his defense looks to be improved.
> 
> AJ looks as though he's gotten worse; he seems to be holding the ball for too long then taking bad shots (flashes of Travis Best?).
> 
> Unfortunately, I only saw Sjack and Saras get the ball once, and I saw Bender miss a layup.


Bender has six points... and no turnovers... so far


He is tearing it up in there... at the line for the third time in 2 minutes... and Slick just said... Bender looked real quick... there you go Pacer Fan... he still has the athleticism... he is our leading scorer so far! Now he's at 7.


----------



## StephenJackson

jermaine7fan said:


> Bender has six points... and no turnovers... so far
> 
> 
> He is tearing it up in there... at the line for the third time in 2 minutes... and Slick just said... Bender looked real quick... there you go Pacer Fan... he still has the athleticism... he is our leading scorer so far! Now he's at 7.



Now 9 points. He's scored 9 of our 14 points this qtr. Our leading scorer. Here's to the few Bender fans enjoying this right now! :cheers:


----------



## The Man

God I hope Bender stays healthy. He is an amazing basketball player.

We need a JB fan club. Has anyone started one yet?


----------



## Gonzo

Pacers Fans always say this... He'll play well his first couple games (or halfs) and then injure his shoulder or something. 

I wouldn't get too optimistic. When he plays like this consistently in the regular season, I'll pay attention.


----------



## The Man

Yeah, I just love how he plays. It's a shame that he's had so many injuries.


----------



## The Man

put jb in


----------



## StephenJackson

The Birdman said:


> put jb in



I second that, I'm only listening to this game to hear how Bender plays...and I want more!


----------



## The Man

halftime on nba audio pass sucks, i miss stacy....


----------



## rock747

Wow, Tinsley looks alot thinner. Bender is a decent offensive player. Though alot of his points came from free throws. The Nets got in the penalty with 8:17 to go in the 2nd so the Pacers shot alot of Free Throws. Samaki Walker looked alright and he is the guy I think the Pacers should keep, but "Snap" Hunter seems to be the team favorite.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Larry Legend said:


> AJ looks as though he's gotten worse; he seems to be holding the ball for too long then taking bad shots (flashes of Travis Best?).


Tyus Edney: The worst Pacer in history


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> I second that, I'm only listening to this game to hear how Bender plays...and I want more!


me too... and Sarunas


----------



## The Man

rock747 said:


> Wow, Tinsley looks alot thinner. Bender is a decent offensive player. Though alot of his points came from free throws. The Nets got in the penalty with 8:17 to go in the 2nd so the Pacers shot alot of Free Throws. Samaki Walker looked alright and he is the guy I think the Pacers should keep, but "Snap" Hunter seems to be the team favorite.


Yeah I'd say 9 points in 11 minutes is "decent"


----------



## The Man

I thought Linton Johnson III was supposed to be like the 2nd coming.


----------



## jermaine7fan

The Birdman said:


> Yeah I'd say 9 points in 11 minutes is "decent"


Bender was getting to the line like everyother play... he is doing well... he did get a turnover though... Pacers Fan :biggrin: but not every time he touched it... he got an assist too in the first half


----------



## jermaine7fan

The Birdman said:


> I thought Linton Johnson III was supposed to be like the 2nd coming.


I never heard that one...


----------



## jermaine7fan

I just heard Slick say... Good news for Pacers Fan is that Jonathan Bender is back on the court... funny


----------



## The Man

jermaine7fan said:


> I never heard that one...



I never thought I'd say this but: Yes!! Bender and Croshere are in!!!


----------



## jermaine7fan

Bender is starting the second half...


----------



## jermaine7fan

The Birdman said:


> I never thought I'd say this but: Yes!! Bender and Croshere are in!!!


Ha!


----------



## The Man

Pollards tearing it up to with 8!


----------



## The Man

Hey NJ! Stop fouling Bender, he's fragile and we don't want to lose him again!


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> Bender was getting to the line like everyother play... he is doing well... he did get a turnover though... Pacers Fan :biggrin: but not every time he touched it... he got an assist too in the first half


It's amazing how all the Bender fans suddenly think he's even better now that he's having a good preseason game against a team with no frontcourt. He's too inconsistent to even continue at anywhere near this pace. Then again, I'm not able to watch the game, so I really don't know what's going on. 9 points in 11 minutes sounds great, but stats can always hide how he's really playing. Is he scoring mostly off iso plays?


----------



## jermaine7fan

Bender with two more from the line!


----------



## StephenJackson

Hey now, look at that, I'm not the only one with a Pro-Bender sig anymore! Nice The Birdman.

Bender with 11 points now.


----------



## The Man

Pacers Fan said:


> It's amazing how all the Bender fans suddenly think he's even better now that he's having a good preseason game against a team with no frontcourt. He's too inconsistent to even continue at anywhere near this pace. Then again, I'm not able to watch the game, so I really don't know what's going on. 9 points in 11 minutes sounds great, but stats can always hide how he's really playing. Is he scoring mostly off iso plays?


Take that negative attitude out of here.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> It's amazing how all the Bender fans suddenly think he's even better now that he's having a good preseason game against a team with no frontcourt. He's too inconsistent to even continue at anywhere near this pace. Then again, I'm not able to watch the game, so I really don't know what's going on. 9 points in 11 minutes sounds great, but stats can always hide how he's really playing. Is he scoring mostly off iso plays?


He is taking it to the hole through traffic... and he is getting fouled on the shot every time... and I thought he was that good before the game... if you remember any of our arguments... and it's 11 now :biggrin: I'm telling you buddy... you may be severely wrong about our boy...


----------



## The Man

My friend just told me espn and yahoo don't even have JB as playing tonight.....that's weird.


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> It's amazing how all the Bender fans suddenly think he's even better now that he's having a good preseason game against a team with no frontcourt. He's too inconsistent to even continue at anywhere near this pace. Then again, I'm not able to watch the game, so I really don't know what's going on. 9 points in 11 minutes sounds great, but stats can always hide how he's really playing. Is he scoring mostly off iso plays?



He keeps beating his defender and getting fouled because of it. He is looking very quick.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> He keeps beating his defender and getting fouled because of it. He is looking very quick.


Who's guarding him and what position is he playing?


----------



## jermaine7fan

Man... he just shot his 10th FT!


----------



## StephenJackson

Bender misses the first FT, but hits the second. Now has 12 points, ties the game.

66 a piece.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> Who's guarding him and what position is he playing?


I believe PF... and Padgett and Cliff Robinson have been hacking him... and cliff is a good defender... neither one of them can handle his length... he is back at the stripe again right now... this is crazy..


----------



## The Man

What happened to Artest? He wasn't good at the fan jam and not great tonight. I hope he snaps out of it.


----------



## jermaine7fan

You can listen over the internet Pacers Fan...

http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/INDNJN/livestats.html

edit... wait wrong link

http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html

try that one


----------



## StephenJackson

Bender one of two again from the line. 13 points. Bender with a nice board on the other end as well. He seems pretty determined.


----------



## Gonzo

I'm trying to ignore all the pro-Bender **** in here. One game doesn't mean anything, it's like everyone's jumping on a new style, soon -- when Bender gets hurt-- the trend will be over and you'll be saying, "Why was I so ignorant to believe that Bender had any chance of breaking out this year?"

I can't stand when people do this kind of ****. Really. I know you guys hate Pacers Fan beating up on Bender, but do you have any proof whatsoever that Bender is "2006 Most Improved Player?" Pacers Fan has been watching him getting hurt for 6 years, you've seen him play a couple good minutes.

If he continues to play this well consistently with no injuries until the All-Star Break, then you can brag about him to me and I'll admit that I was wrong, but until then you say all you want, I don't give a **** about him.


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> Bender one of two again from the line. 13 points. Bender with a nice board on the other end as well. He seems pretty determined.


Now... if he can only stay healthy! We are gonna dominate if he comes off the bench like this every night!


----------



## MillerTime

The Birdman said:


> What happened to Artest? He wasn't good at the fan jam and not great tonight. I hope he snaps out of it.


He hasn't played basketball in like a year..... give it time man.


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> What happened to Artest? He wasn't good at the fan jam and not great tonight. I hope he snaps out of it.


He hit a nice quick jumper earlier. So did Jack.


----------



## The Man

Larry Legend said:


> I'm trying to ignore all the pro-Bender **** in here. One game doesn't mean anything, it's like everyone's jumping on a new style, soon -- when Bender gets hurt-- the trend will be over and you'll be saying, "Why was I so ignorant to believe that Bender had any chance of breaking out this year?"
> 
> I can't stand when people do this kind of ****. Really. I know you guys hate Pacers Fan beating up on Bender, but do you have any proof whatsoever that Bender is "2006 Most Improved Player?" Pacers Fan has been watching him getting hurt for 6 years, you've seen him play a couple good minutes.
> 
> If he continues to play this well consistently with no injuries until the All-Star Break, then you can brag about him to me and I'll admit that I was wrong, but until then you say all you want, I don't give a **** about him.


Wow! PacerFan has been watching the Pacers for a whole 6 years!!!! Don't even start with that. I've been watching the Pacers for longer than that. I'm just happy Bender is doing well and hoping it will continue. Is that ok? I want to support the entire team.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> I'm trying to ignore all the pro-Bender **** in here. One game doesn't mean anything, it's like everyone's jumping on a new style, soon -- when Bender gets hurt-- the trend will be over and you'll be saying, "Why was I so ignorant to believe that Bender had any chance of breaking out this year?"
> 
> I can't stand when people do this kind of ****. Really. I know you guys hate Pacers Fan beating up on Bender, but do you have any proof whatsoever that Bender is "2006 Most Improved Player?" Pacers Fan has been watching him getting hurt for 6 years, you've seen him play a couple good minutes.
> 
> If he continues to play this well consistently with no injuries until the All-Star Break, then you can brag about him to me and I'll admit that I was wrong, but until then you say all you want, I don't give a **** about him.


Good for you... I am happy right now... he may have a shot this year... he just may... so I give a **** right now... because if he can... wow... he is good... and I will not be against him if he goes down again... I will still be in his corner... til the day he ends his career... good ending or bad... he is doing the best he can... that is all I can ask.


----------



## jermaine7fan

The Birdman said:


> I want to support the entire team.


That a boy!


----------



## The Man

jermaine7fan said:


> Good for you... I am happy right now... he may have a shot this year... he just may... so I give a **** right now... because if he can... wow... he is good... and I will not be against him if he goes down again... I will still be in his corner... til the day he ends his career... good ending or bad... he is doing the best he can... that is all I can ask.



Exactly, Bender doesn't choose to be injured. He'll get through it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Bender leading all Pacers.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Austin is playing well.


----------



## StephenJackson

The Birdman said:


> Wow! PacerFan has been watching the Pacers for a whole 6 years!!!! Don't even start with that. I've been watching the Pacers for longer than that. I'm just happy Bender is doing well and hoping it will continue. Is that ok? I want to support the entire team.



Agreed, I didn't know it was a bad thing to be happy about seeing someone who has struggled with injuries finally have the chance to get on the court and contribute.


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> I believe PF... and Padgett and Cliff Robinson have been hacking him... and cliff is a good defender... neither one of them can handle his length... he is back at the stripe again right now... this is crazy..


So Bender's playing PF on the perimeter? Great. Cliff Robinson isn't that great of a defender any more. He's too old.



> You can listen over the internet Pacers Fan...
> 
> http://www.nba.com/games/20051011/INDNJN/livestats.html
> 
> edit... wait wrong link
> 
> http://www.nba.com/insideticket/alp_schedule.html
> 
> try that one


I have dial-up on an ME. Needless to say, my computer froze with that. Thanks anyway.


----------



## The Man

StephenJackson said:


> Agreed, I didn't know it was a bad thing to be happy about seeing someone who has struggled with injuries finally have the chance to get on the court and contribute.


I like how he's so young that he has to claim someone else has seen him get hurt the past 6 years (which isn't true, its the past 2 that have been bad). He's not even old enough to remember. Wait Pacer Fan is 14 too?!?! That means he was like 8 when Bender started. I'm sure you've seen a lot of Bender....


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> Wow! PacerFan has been watching the Pacers for a whole 6 years!!!! Don't even start with that. I've been watching the Pacers for longer than that. I'm just happy Bender is doing well and hoping it will continue. Is that ok? I want to support the entire team.


I said watching Bender. Thanks for misquoting me.


----------



## The Man

Larry Legend said:


> I said watching Bender. Thanks for misquoting me.



Yeah buddy in order to watch Bender, you would have to watch the Pacers. They are the only team he has played for.....


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> So Bender's playing PF on the perimeter? Great. Cliff Robinson isn't that great of a defender any more. He's too old.
> 
> 
> 
> I have dial-up on an ME. Needless to say, my computer froze with that. Thanks anyway.


Actually... he is playing quite a bit in the post... he is too quick and long for their D to handle...



You're welcome... by the way


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> I like how he's so young that he has to claim someone else has seen him get hurt the past 6 years (which isn't true, its the past 2 that have been bad). He's not even old enough to remember. Wait Pacer Fan is 14 too?!?! That means he was like 8 when Bender started. I'm sure you've seen a lot of Bender....


Nah, I wasn't claiming that for someone else. I was saying it because you guys were attacking him and he was the only one defending his side.

You continue to misunderstand everything.


----------



## The Man

Larry Legend said:


> Nah, I wasn't claiming that for someone else. I was saying it because you guys were attacking him and he was the only one defending his side.
> 
> You continue to misunderstand everything.



You acted like Pacer Fan was the only Pacer fan for the last 6 years. We all know he has had a lot of injuries. We know that he still might have some. We are just happy he is having a good game and hope it continues.


----------



## StephenJackson

Ages don't really matter too much here, opinions are opinions. I've been a Pacers fan since before they were born, yes, but that doesn't matter when it comes to their opinions of Bender. Does it bother me that they hate on him so much? Yeah, but I won't hold it against em. I'm proud to be a Pacer fan, and I'm proud to be a Bender fan. If they want to blaim Bender for the front office paying him more than they should have...fine. If they want to blaim Bender for the injuries that have been out of control...fine. It's up to them how they feel about him. All I know is that the Pacers organization is behind Bender. The players are behind him. Everything that has been said about him this offseason has been nothing but positive, and i have seen absolutely no signs to show otherwise. That's where I stand.


----------



## The Man

With Indiana missing JO, Foster, Harrison, and Granger and NJ having that unstoppable trio of RJ, VC, and Kidd, shouldn't the Nets be killing Indiana? Proves how much all the Nets fans on basketballboards know.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Tight game...


BTW- this may be the fastest i have ever seen a thread grow


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> Yeah buddy in order to watch Bender, you would have to watch the Pacers. They are the only team he has played for.....


EDIT: Not even going to bother replying.


----------



## The Man

Larry Legend said:


> EDIT: Not even going to bother replying.


Oh! Good one...Watching Bender and the Pacers for the past six years would be the same thing.


----------



## Pacers Fan

The Birdman said:


> I like how he's so young that he has to claim someone else has seen him get hurt the past 6 years (which isn't true, its the past 2 that have been bad).


As well as other minor knee injuries which led to this (if I remember correctly). 



> Wait Pacer Fan is 14 too?!?! That means he was like 8 when Bender started. I'm sure you've seen a lot of Bender....


Yes. Up until last year, I loved Bender. I started watching the Pacers in '99, and became a real fan because of Larry Johnson. The Lakers were my favorite team at the time, then I turned on them in 2000 and the Pacers have been my favorite team since. So, yes, I've seen a lot of Bender.



> We are just happy he is having a good game and hope it continues.


Continue being happy all you want. Bender always starts his seasons great, and it doens't hurt that he's playing well (apparently) in a preseason game against a team with a bad frontcourt. Go ahead and cheer for him, but don't be so disappointed when a team with a real frontcourt bullies him into a terrible game.


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> You acted like Pacer Fan was the only Pacer fan for the last 6 years. We all know he has had a lot of injuries. We know that he still might have some. We are just happy he is having a good game and hope it continues.


Nope. 



> .... Pacers Fan has been watching him getting hurt for 6 years, you've seen him play a couple good minutes.


Pacers Fan has a good reason to believe that Bender will not play well this year. You guys are relying on faith alone.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan... you live in Indiana... do you not get WIBC on your radio... you can listen on there...


----------



## The Man

I've watched them longer than you so I've seen everything you've seen.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> As well as other minor knee injuries which led to this (if I remember correctly).
> It has been one injury that has pleagued him... from growing too fast when he was a kid... it hurt his knees and continued
> 
> 
> Yes. Up until last year, I loved Bender. I started watching the Pacers in '99, and became a real fan because of Larry Johnson. The Lakers were my favorite team at the time, then I turned on them in 2000 and the Pacers have been my favorite team since. So, yes, I've seen a lot of Bender.
> 
> 
> 
> Continue being happy all you want. Bender always starts his seasons great, and it doens't hurt that he's playing well (apparently) in a preseason game against a team with a bad frontcourt. Go ahead and cheer for him, but don't be so disappointed when a team with a real frontcourt bullies him into a terrible game.


He will have some bad days... everyone does when they face a hard team for their skill set... but for the most part... he will contribute well on a consistant basis if he stays of the IL... he will do fine this year... and you will come back to him :biggrin:


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> Oh! Good one...Watching Bender and the Pacers for the past six years would be the same thing.


Bender has only played 235 games in his career, out of *over* 492 games possible. Watching Bender is not the same as watching the Pacers. And I don't think I've ever seen Bender play late in the year, the Pacers are a whole new ball club at that point in the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan

StephenJackson said:


> If they want to blaim Bender for the front office paying him more than they should have...fine.


I'm not blaming him for it. I don't like that he's earning all that money to sit on the bench, but it's not like he can do anything about it.



> If they want to blaim Bender for the injuries that have been out of control...fine.


I'm not blaming him for it, but it's hard to ignore that he keeps getting injured.



> Pacers Fan... you live in Indiana... do you not get WIBC on your radio... you can listen on there...


I don't have a radio...


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> Pacers Fan has a good reason to believe that Bender will not play well this year. You guys are relying on faith alone.


No... he has good reason to think bender will not play this year... but it may be wrong... he does not have a good reason for thinking he won't play well... because he will if he can stay off the IL.


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> I've watched them longer than you so I've seen everything you've seen.


What point is that making? 

Who cares? Does that mean that you know more about Bender? No. But you insist that you've been watching longer... So what's your point?


----------



## The Man

I'm saying contrary to what you believe, Pacer Fan wasn't the only one watching the Pacers during JB's career.


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> Pacers Fan has a good reason to believe that Bender will not play well this year. You guys are relying on faith alone.


I wouldn't call it faith alone. Everything that has been said from his doctors this summer and the organization has stated that Bender is feeling the best that he ever has. Last year at this time, he couldn't play as much basketball as he has this time around. He could play one game and then have to take one off. It isn't like that this time around. And there have been no signs that have shown otherwise. So, I wouldn't call it faith alone.


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> I wouldn't call it faith alone. Everything that has been said from his doctors this summer and the organization has stated that Bender is feeling the best that he ever has. Last year at this time, he couldn't play as much basketball as he has this time around. He could play one game and then have to take one off. It isn't like that this time around. And there have been no signs that have shown otherwise. So, I wouldn't call it faith alone.





:clap: :clap: :clap:



How do I add rep power for that one?


----------



## Gonzo

The Birdman said:


> I'm saying contrary to what you believe, Pacer Fan wasn't the only one watching the Pacers during JB's career.


I never said that, I was saying that he has more reason to believe that Bender will not play (well) this year than you guys can believe that Bender will play.

I said that here, I think.


----------



## The Man

Larry Legend said:


> I never said that, I was saying that he has more reason to believe that Bender will not play (well) this year than you guys can believe that Bender will play.
> 
> I said that here, I think.



Whatever, let's just drop it.


----------



## Gonzo

StephenJackson said:


> I wouldn't call it faith alone. Everything that has been said from his doctors this summer and the organization has stated that Bender is feeling the best that he ever has. Last year at this time, he couldn't play as much basketball as he has this time around. He could play one game and then have to take one off. It isn't like that this time around. And there have been no signs that have shown otherwise. So, I wouldn't call it faith alone.


I think "doctors" said that last year too, in fact I think I've heard it for the past 2 years.


----------



## The Man

Snap's doing good too.


----------



## StephenJackson

Larry Legend said:


> I think "doctors" said that last year too, in fact I think I've heard it for the past 2 years.



Yes, but as I said, last year at this time he couldn't play as much basketball as he has been now. He was having to take days off because of knee inflamation. That is not the case this time around. There have been absolutely no negative signs about his health.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Larry Legend said:


> I think "doctors" said that last year too, in fact I think I've heard it for the past 2 years.


They have not been as optimistic as they are now... and Bender has not fealt this good in a long time.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Gill turned it over at the end... for the loss... big surprise... wait to go Eddie Handles!


----------



## StephenJackson

Gill lost the ball, d'oh! Game over. It's all good though, this was a great game, and we saw a lot of good things from a lot of new faces.


----------



## GM3

Good game for both teams. Good Luck in the season guys.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Grandmazter3 said:


> Good game for both teams. Good Luck in the season guys.


Thanks bud... same to you and yours... Vince is gonna be sick this year!


----------



## Pacers Fan

Statistically, Jimmie Hunter outplayed Jonathan Bender. Let's give this guy a roster spot.


----------



## GM3

Pacers Fan said:


> Statistically, Jimmie Hunter outplayed Jonathan Bender. Let's give this guy a roster spot.


Hunter had some nice range, he defintely deserves a roster spot.


----------



## jermaine7fan

Pacers Fan said:


> Statistically, Jimmie Hunter outplayed Jonathan Bender. Let's give this guy a roster spot.


I agree... we should drop Gill... and sign Hunter... and Samaki... Samaki didn't impress me... but he is another big body... Snap was great!


----------



## StephenJackson

Pacers Fan said:


> Statistically, Jimmie Hunter outplayed Jonathan Bender. Let's give this guy a roster spot.



Jimmie hunter played amazing! I just wish we needed a guard spot more than another big man. But we'll see how it unfolds as to who we pick up. I still would go with Walker.


----------



## rock747

Pacers Fan said:


> Statistically, Jimmie Hunter outplayed Jonathan Bender. Let's give this guy a roster spot.


Statistically he outplayed everyone.


----------



## jermaine7fan

StephenJackson said:


> Jimmie hunter played amazing! I just wish we needed a guard spot more than another big man. But we'll see how it unfolds as to who we pick up. I still would go with Walker.


We could use a shooting guard more than we need Gill... I hope they drop him... history says they won't.


----------



## Pacers Fan

jermaine7fan said:


> I agree... we should drop Gill... and sign Hunter... and Samaki... Samaki didn't impress me... but he is another big body... Snap was great!


Gill is still a good player, and well worth a roster spot. It's unfortunate that he's stuck behind 3 other PG's.



> Jimmie hunter played amazing! I just wish we needed a guard spot more than another big man. But we'll see how it unfolds as to who we pick up. I still would go with Walker.


We'll probably sign Samaki Walker anyway just for our need of a big man. Look what we did with John Edwards last year instead of everyone else more talented.


----------



## Pacers Fan

rock747 said:


> Statistically he outplayed everyone.


That was kind of a cheap insult to how almost everyone has been treating Bender today, but I guess no one got it yet.


----------



## rock747

Larry Legend said:


> And I don't think I've ever seen Bender play late in the year.


Did you watch the 2003-2004 playoffs?


----------



## rock747

Pacers Fan said:


> That was kind of a cheap insult to how almost everyone has been treating Bender today, but I guess no one got it yet.



I got it.


----------



## jermaine7fan

rock747 said:


> Did you watch the 2003-2004 playoffs?


He scored 20 + in one of those games.


----------



## Banjoriddim

StephenJackson said:


> Ages don't really matter too much here, opinions are opinions. I've been a Pacers fan since before they were born, yes, but that doesn't matter when it comes to their opinions of Bender. Does it bother me that they hate on him so much? Yeah, but I won't hold it against em. I'm proud to be a Pacer fan, and I'm proud to be a Bender fan. If they want to blaim Bender for the front office paying him more than they should have...fine. If they want to blaim Bender for the injuries that have been out of control...fine. It's up to them how they feel about him. All I know is that the Pacers organization is behind Bender. The players are behind him. Everything that has been said about him this offseason has been nothing but positive, and i have seen absolutely no signs to show otherwise. That's where I stand.


Superb post.
But I must say that I understand when some fans get pissed off (one game and some people are talking like he is star) I mean he has caused problems (through injuries) for pacers for about last 3-4 years. I wouldn't count on him but I dont blame him and IF he stays healthy and plays well then he could help this team TREMENDOUSLY. I hope that all JB's homers and haters can calm down a bit and just wait and enjoy pacers as a team.


----------



## Pacersthebest

Strange quote from Carlisle on the Pacers website: 

"(On Ron Artest) "I thought Ron struggled. At times he went away from what we were doing as a team and that disappointed me." 

Haven't seen the game, what happened?


----------

